# Sweaty!



## lalawyer (Sep 9, 2010)

I had my thyroid and two lymph nodes removed about 2 years ago, due to a malignant papillary carcinoma. My endocrynologist has me on a fairly high dose of Synthroid, which gives me hyperactive thyroid levels. He, and my other doctors, tell me this helps to keeps potential cancer cells from returning, so I am certainly in agreement with keeping the dose high. The only problem is that it causes me to have extreme temperature sensitivity, especially to the heat. I sweat at the drop of a hat, mostly from my scalp. Seeing as how the high levels have also caused a significant hair loss, my head and hair can be soaked in a matter of minutes, merely grocery shopping or standing outside in the summer heat. The hair loss has tapered off and is no longer a concern, as it thankfully stopped short of any bald spots. However, the sweating is embarassing, uncomfortable, and inconvenient. Does anyone have any tricks on lessening this particular side effect? I even googled to see if anti-perspirant shampoo existed! (It doesn't, by the way.) Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lalawyer said:


> I had my thyroid and two lymph nodes removed about 2 years ago, due to a malignant papillary carcinoma. My endocrynologist has me on a fairly high dose of Synthroid, which gives me hyperactive thyroid levels. He, and my other doctors, tell me this helps to keeps potential cancer cells from returning, so I am certainly in agreement with keeping the dose high. The only problem is that it causes me to have extreme temperature sensitivity, especially to the heat. I sweat at the drop of a hat, mostly from my scalp. Seeing as how the high levels have also caused a significant hair loss, my head and hair can be soaked in a matter of minutes, merely grocery shopping or standing outside in the summer heat. The hair loss has tapered off and is no longer a concern, as it thankfully stopped short of any bald spots. However, the sweating is embarassing, uncomfortable, and inconvenient. Does anyone have any tricks on lessening this particular side effect? I even googled to see if anti-perspirant shampoo existed! (It doesn't, by the way.) Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


How high is your dose of Synthroid? What does your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like?

Yes; one must keep the TSH suppressed but it is not necessary to be in hyper state. We keep my TSH @ 0.03 and no way am I hyper.

Are you male or female? Synthroid is known for causing hair loss in some patients.

This is very huge problem so I hope that I and others can help you get to the bottom of it.

And welcome to the board!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would suggest asking your doctor if you can reduce your dose a bit. They can test you in 6 weeks and see if your TSH is still suppressed.


----------

